# Polished Bliss®: Alpina B12 Ekat...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Second write up in the space of 24 hours, what's going on??? :lol:

This big beast of a car was in for an All Surface Protection detail (ASPD) a while back and having spent around 18 months sat under a tree and barely driven by the previous owner boy did it need one!

Usually the ASPD takes between 6-8 hours on most cars, however it took a day and a half with both myself and John working flat out - the wash stage alone took 3/4's of day 1!

For some reason I never took a pic of the whole car before I started but here's some other bits of the car starting with the wheels, not too bad actually:










Badly weathered trim:








































































































































The leather was in serious need of a clean and feed too as it was really dry...










So up first was the wheels as usual, Gloss-It wheel gel was applied and agitated with various brushes...










...then rinsed and Autosmart Tardis was applied...










...before another rinse and then Aquartz Iron Cut was applied and agitated with a brush:




























After they were rinsed off the tyres and arches were cleaned with Meguiars Super Degreaser:










Nice clean tyre walls now:










The engine bay was also cleaned with Super degreaser:










Then rinsed off with medium pressure @60 degrees - check out all the dirt coming out!




























I then gave the car a quick rinse off to get rid of the excess dirt 



















Then onto all the door shuts etc, again using Meguiars Super Degreaser, Raceglaze brushes and the pressure washer:




























The exterior trim was then cleaned with APC, some areas needing 2 or 3 attempts to fully remove all the grime:























































Once that was done the car was washed with the 2 bucket method, lambswool mitt and Meguiars Shampoo Plus.

Autosmart Tardis followed to remove any tar spots:










Then Iron Cut, which was especially effective on the rear end:










The car was then given a final rinse before being clayed with Meguiars Mild Clay and then dried with PB Luxury Drying Towels and the Black Baron drier.

I then taped the trim up ready to polish and protect the paint with Werkstat Prime Strong with the DA and a Lake Country Polishing Pad:










While I freshened up the exterior, John was working away on the interior - including cleaning and then feeding the leather (3 times!) with Raceglaze Leather Balm which eventually restored the leather back to its former glory.

He also polished all the shuts with Werkstat Prime Strong:










In between adding coats of Werkstat Acrylic Jett I machined the black trim round the doors with a Gloss-It polishing spot pad and Menzerna 203S:

Before:










After:










The paint was then wiped down with Werkstat Acrylic Glos, glass polished and protected with Prime Strong, tyres dressed with Gloss-It Signature Tyre Gloss and Wheels sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant. The tailpipes were cleaned up with Blackfire Heavy Cut Compound and wire wool and then Raceglaze Alutec and a foam pad.

The painted parts of the engine bay were polished and protected with Prime Strong and everything else with 303 Aerospace Protectant:














































And here are the rest of the pics :thumb:




































































































Thanks for looking and a big thanks and well done to John for his help, he didn't think twice about getting stuck in and put up with me ordering him about pretty well :lol::thumb:

Clark


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Stunning work Clark on a beast!! Nice pic's..............:thumb:


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice result buddy :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I love this shape, from back when 007 had his lol

Great work as usual!


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful car, nice work guys


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

excellant work,lovely big car aswell


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

that is a beast I love it - oh yeah and nice transformation Clark:thumb:


----------



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

What a beauty!

Well done on an excellent transformation. Your attention to detail is brilliant.


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Excellent work Clark!!! and what a beast of a car.


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Amazing..! :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

loverly work mate :thumb:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Great work John, nice to see Clark is able to follow your lead.:thumb:
The low rear shot 5 from the end does it for me. a real presence.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Great turn around.. :thumb:

But what does ASPD stand for..


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

more great work guys. Nice to see your expanding as well.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

qstix said:


> Great turn around.. :thumb:
> 
> But what does ASPD stand for..


All Surface Protection Detail :thumb:

it says in the first paragraph


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice as expected PB! 

Oh and Clark Im preeeetty sure I served you at Halfords Inverurie the other week? You bought tyre pressure gauges iirc? :lol:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work both! :thumb: I bet it's nice to have a helping hand!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Very nice as expected PB!
> 
> Oh and Clark Im preeeetty sure I served you at Halfords Inverurie the other week? You bought tyre pressure gauges iirc? :lol:


Haha yep that was me!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Clark said:


> Haha yep that was me!


:lol: Thought it was. Didnt say hello as there was a queue i needed to get rid of :wall:


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

theres a black one of these that lives near me. with black tinted windows. looks so mean!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice turn around there


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Excellent work again :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very very nice work nothing better than a deep clean, very tidy


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lovely old beast them, not to many about. Looked in good if unloved condition too...........:thumb:

great results...........

Never used the wekstat products. How do you rate them & can prime strong be used by rotary?
Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Beast of a car, good work.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Much needed bit of tlc on a rare beauty.
Looks real special again, rather you than me with them wheels, after about the first 5 spokes my mind goes numb:lol:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

day & a half on a PD thats dedication, looks fantastic now well done team PB 

Baz


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

What a mess that was to start with :lol:

Great turnaround :thumb:

So are you doing the 340R as well that's in the background


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

These cars still have massive presence even on today's roads.

Fantastic work as ever.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cool. The Alpina rims suit the 7 body stlye perfectly.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work guys, seriously thorough stuff to sort out all that neglect


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always fella


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice! Still find the old 7 series very appealing, especially in a pristine state like this!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Loved the write up!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Really enjoyed the write up, subscribed to read again soon.


----------



## mrjohn (Jun 10, 2010)

Ohh, i really want that car  Nice job!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

What a fantastic car!!!!!!!!

Was in a bit of a mess but you turned it around beautifully, Great job!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work you done a great job.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Superb! :thumb: plenty crap in trhe boot shut!!

MPG?:lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great work - Does Prime Strong (or the regular variety) mask or remove swirls? I've only applied it by hand after polishing.....but the OH's car just gets glazed (SRP or PB BH)and waxed and i'm wondering if Prime would fit the bill too?


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Great detail, best shape BMW ever made.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful turnaround :thumb:

That's a hefty ol' chunk of german power!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very very nice, what a cracking car.


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

That is a thing of beauty and you've given it the justice it deserves...stunning car, stunning job.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Beautiful work! :thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

nice work but a pocket rocket that ain't :driver:


----------



## Thorpy (Oct 7, 2008)

Lovely motor, great transformation.

Nicely done.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Love Alpinas! 
Great job guys!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Lovely work - seriously though, how awesome is Iron Cut!!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

One E38????? LOVE IT!!!!! :argie::argie::argie:

My best friend took 2 years to buy one, not a Alpina but a 725 Tds Exclusive and I simply love the car 

Just waiting to doo a Mega Detail in to is E38 ... 

Any way, fantastic job like always Clark ( and John),

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

mh, i just cant find anything about this EKAT... what the hell is it?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

123quackers said:


> Lovely old beast them, not to many about. Looked in good if unloved condition too...........:thumb:
> 
> great results...........
> 
> ...


If I didnt rate Werkstat do you think I'd be using their products?  One of the most commonly used range of products in our studio and has been for some time now :thumb: I don't advise Prime Strong being used with rotary as the heat generated can dry it out quickly, stick to DA or hand use 



ads2k said:


> What a mess that was to start with :lol:
> 
> Great turnaround :thumb:
> 
> So are you doing the 340R as well that's in the background


Yep, the 340 has been here for weeks and will be finished soon! 



Bero said:


> Great work - Does Prime Strong (or the regular variety) mask or remove swirls? I've only applied it by hand after polishing.....but the OH's car just gets glazed (SRP or PB BH)and waxed and i'm wondering if Prime would fit the bill too?


Prime Strong has some abrasives so it will give a bit of cut. When used with the DA and a polishing pad it can give surprisingly good results :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely job mate :thumb:

What a beast of a car


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Great work on a very nice car


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent write up and work Clark and John !:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Freeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Lovely car!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Yet another stunning detail from the PB team.

:thumb:


----------



## LOLOM5 (Sep 27, 2008)

Love this bodystyle! Something to be said about the e38/e39 5/7 series sedans! That's why I love my 03' M5 and will not abandon it!


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Never seen one of these before, but that is truly a machine. You guys have done really well, that's exactly how a car should look!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job. I saw one of your old Alpinas recently that now lives in Cheshire, did some stone chip repairs on it.


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice e38 and good work


----------

